
Canada might hold Mark Zuckerberg in contempt of parliament - saravana85
https://gimtae.com/canada-might-hold-mark-zuckerberg-in-contempt-of-parliament/
======
sctb
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20025871](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20025871).

------
tyleo
Supposing they were held in contempt, what does that mean?

I’ve seen this story a couple of times now and both sources had the quote,
“Nobody is going to come with some handcuffs and arrest them, but to be held
in contempt by an entire country would not serve any platform well.”

I would assume that there would be some punishment though, otherwise what
power does a summons really have? Or is it just assumed that the market will
punish Facebook because users won’t want to use the service of a founder who
has been held in contempt of parliament?

~~~
dleslie
It's really hard to say because Parliament wields extraordinary powers. It
once found the Government itself in contempt, triggering an election; IIRC,
the only time that's ever been done was in Canada.

In the few other times contempt charges have been laid no punishment was
applied, at the discretion of Parliament, or Parliament dissolved before any
punishments were prescribed.

What's really fun to consider is that Parliament could apply criminal charges
upon Zuck, and the USA may have to arrest and extradite him.

~~~
mises
I highly doubt America would ever extradite for such an issue. It is not a
crime for an American citizen to refuse to appear in another nation before the
assembly of another nation. Other nations may not legislate for or compel
citizens of America.

Most importantly, extradition requires the crime to be illegal in both
nations. This is not. Contempt of Canadian parliament is not a crime on
American soil, whereas something like murder is.

~~~
rexarex
I don’t think Meng from Huawei was committing a crime that was illegal in
China yet the USA still had her held and extradited from Canada.

~~~
buckminster
She hasn't been extradited yet. Her defence say:

> her case should be tossed anyway because: her arrest was an abuse of
> process; the fraud charge she is facing in the United States is for a crime
> that doesn't exist in Canada; and the U.S. government's extradition request
> represents an 'abuse of power'.

------
akshayB
One of the biggest issues with social network is when you scale from a
specific region to global scale. For example - carrying a weapon (for safety
or religious reasons) could be totally normal in certain parts of the world
but now when you put that on a global scale it can cause lot of conflicts in
views of other people because they may not find it OK. This is something all
social networks have failed to address on bigger scale.

Going after company executives is not going to solve this problem, maybe they
should try to force companies to address these issues.

------
andrewmatte
Please cite a serious source for "news" like this.

~~~
woofcat
[https://www.cnn.com/2019/05/27/tech/zuckerberg-contempt-
cana...](https://www.cnn.com/2019/05/27/tech/zuckerberg-contempt-
canada/index.html)

